# First 2015 Call



## JR Custom Calls (Jan 1, 2015)

Got up and got this one knocked out this morning. First call for 2015. Buckeye burl from @manbuckwal that I stabilized with a hedge toneboard. I know I write like a 5 year old...

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 5 | Way Cool 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Jan 1, 2015)

Great looking call Jonathan. !!!! I like the color combo

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## steve bellinger (Jan 1, 2015)

great job man. Thanks for showing the tone board also, as you know I'm TRYING to do these also. Also great place to put your John Henry.When I get them figured out I'm so stealing that.LOL

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## axelsmith1 (Jan 1, 2015)

Very nice call!!! My New Years resolution is to get to a place some year that I can get up and knock out a little bit of awesomeness by 10 am!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## myingling (Jan 1, 2015)

Good lookin call

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Jan 1, 2015)

axelsmith1 said:


> Very nice call!!! My New Years resolution is to get to a place some year that I can get up and knock out a little bit of awesomeness by 10 am!!


Haha thanks. Not hard to do when there's a 5 year old, two one year olds, and an 8 week old puppy in the house.


----------



## michael dee (Jan 1, 2015)

Awesome call Johnathan, a true work of art.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jan 1, 2015)

Beautiful call Jonathan. You are a CA finish master!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Jan 1, 2015)

NYWoodturner said:


> You are a CA finish master!


Far from it. Duck calls are just incredibly easy to apply a CA finish on compared to a pot call. It probably takes me 3-4 times longer to do a pot than a duck call or pen. This is a little more difficult, since there are quite a few voids in buckeye... but I just turn, fill voids and let it dry for a few, then scrape them down flat while spinning, and sand... then do about 20 coats of CA rotating every 2 coats from thin to medium, then wet sand with 2000 grit. Seems a lot easier that way than sanding them down.

One thing I tried that I've been very pleased with was using plastx on my buffing wheel. The one intended for carnuba... I just wipe enough on the call to make it white, then buff at about 2k RPM's until I've hit the whole thing a few times, then buff it off with the white diamond wheel. That initial finish will make a mirror jealous.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

